# Hunter NY Catskills 2014 spring



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2014)

Got to the hill sround 11 ish today. waited for soft snos. It was theur. Sun in and out to 2 pm then sun kedp sniw and vuees amazzzzing. all fronrt traiols grommed for most part. Jjmmin Hugea nice around 12 pm. Didnt go  ack. Singkes line on 6 psck maybe 5 minutes. Ate at My scotJerrry deli good pastrmi their. nice to be back didnt do west side. kove doing Kenndeuy and all steep trails their. left at 345 when temps were cooling quickly pictuers latwe. Nkw time to hit Hunter spring no croewwwd s expert stuuff wjole hill.  Dte skied March 8 2014 o.e day aftee my Birthday


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 8, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Got to the hill sround 11 ish today. waited for soft snos. It was theur. Sun in and out to 2 pm then sun kedp sniw and vuees amazzzzing. all fronrt traiols grommed for most part. Jjmmin Hugea nice around 12 pm. Didnt go  ack. Singkes line on 6 psck maybe 5 minutes. Ate at My scotJerrry deli good pastrmi their. nice to be back didnt do west side. kove doing Kenndeuy and all steep trails their. left at 345 when temps were cooling quickly pictuers latwe. Nkw time to hit Hunter spring no croewwwd s expert stuuff wjole hill.  Dte skied March 8 2014 o.e day aftee my Birthday



Sounds great.


----------



## 180 (Mar 10, 2014)

44 was soft and in all its awesome glory!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)

Closed trees but firm in here by bottom next to left side half way down.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)

Really nice views up here. Soft snow good times.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)

Snow almost going over 10 foot fence on top snow will here late this summer for hiking i bet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)

The real peak of Hunter.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 11, 2014)

Glad you finally got those photos up from the 85/86 season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Glad you finally got those photos up from the 85/86 season.


All those pictures are from  thispast Sat. And those snowguns in the pics only came out a few years ago.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 12, 2014)

180 said:


> 44 was soft and in all its awesome glory!



It was yesterday (Tuesday, for late readers) too!  I wish they would just pound that trail with snow all winter and save a lot of us the trek to SS every week(end) after early/mid April, but unfortunately that's never gonna happen...


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 12, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> All those pictures are from  thispast Sat. And those snowguns in the pics only came out a few years ago.



I think he's commenting on the quality of the pics. :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)

Sunday MARCH 16 cold and sunny. i got to the hill around 11 am. i was hoping for spring but jnew forecast was for winter. No crowds realyy all day . i took 6 pack up a fee  times waited  a mintues or two. groomers were high speed i had no helmet on it is brookenn. i glad i had pass for today. good day for no work bkue bird sun temps were in 20s wether was nice not to cold. snow was ski able i expexted that everywhere. A little wind pictures later. it was great neeting up with Jim Nd his son and friend jis daughter again they are fast i am slow. thanks for advice i love freee lessons Jim i did that and ut helped tlwith turns for sure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2014)

Just a suggestion Scotty.  Next time you may want to move your fingers away from the lens.:lol:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)

kSunday no lines, or wait . Meet up with Jim D from here and his friend with their family. skijng in Groom stuff which was expected. Good fsnow soke ice here and their but could be seen before hand. Was careful becaues was nit have helmet on. stopped at Potter Brothers got a nee helmet frim lSt eeason stock for 80$ fun times was hd  tjat for sure.. Now time too go to Hunter soring no lines little ppl out all trailz open wooods will be good soon.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 17, 2014)

It does look good but the lack of snowfall lately and threat of rain on the days I'm skiing this week (Wed-Thursday) pretty much sealed the deal on our going further north, to Killington. It's hard to walk away from 2' of recent snowfall and more forecast to come midweek.

Don't know if I will get back to Hunter before it closes but I'd like to try.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2014)

Wavewaler K is the best choice now. Catskills need soke snow or soft spring warm 40 s. Have fun at K i went onky once their in Nov it good plCe i like to go bCk cLlong .lol Have you been to Stowe or Bush or North VT yet?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2014)

April 12 Sat. Hunter spring Cont. 3 Weeekends missed that ok Today warm, soft snow hot people babes showing off by BBQ. No ppl herr snow on 85%  of trails deep,deep. check it out Sunday last day at Hinter  To goood today to describe inmany words other to say epic. Lovubg this wether and not . Feet and Lungs were all all all great. I will ski more before ny season ends. Great meeting up with Jin agIn and his friends and family. glGot to the hill at 1045 skiing off 6 pack lpst of the day. Jimimmy was awesome today. Glad i meet Groomer Dan ha  ha. Bib Cornhead fun skiing with gou as walyS. great meeting fee new ppk and hearing Kigslug but avlctuallly didnt meet him funny. gteat House spot cant wait For Sunday. Come out A zonwrs on Sunday seee and eexpercinece fun times. seasoj pass holders from any hilll ski for what 20$ almost alll trails are open with goood to great base. no reasone to close well not many ppl their so i ubderdstand. Rping pass great inversment 161 $ 4 days their rom willl be my 5) since I biught it 3/1/13 i been drinking a little so that  might hVe effexcted his post write up. mJ was fun to on the hill with onee whp might do that.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 12, 2014)

Hunter was amazing again today. Perfect Spring day. 44 top to bottom except for small break at headwall. Right side Clair's epic. Lower K and Upper Xover exceptional. Eisenhower and Racer's skiing in well. 

Tomorrow is it.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 12, 2014)

Hunter Mountain
Saturday, April 12, 2014

Caught a ride to Hunter with Cornhead. Got out on the slopes about 11:30 am. Met, Scotty, Jim G., and Kingslug. Skied quite a few runs with Scotty (don't tell anyone but Scotty is a nice guy). Totally awesome spring conditions. Gotta Love Hunter Mountain. They ran the 6 person lift til 4:30 and with the high speed lifts we got in a lot of runs.

Took a few pics:
Hellgate


Hellgate


Mr. Scotty got a new helmet for his Birthday last month.
Happy Belated Birthday Scotty


Spring Deck Party


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 13, 2014)

Couldn't have asked for a better day of Spring skiing. Sunny, 65°, tons of snow still on the hill, great meeting and skiing with everyone!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legalskier (Apr 13, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Tomorrow is it.



Shoot. Rumor at Belle yesterday was Hunter going to next weekend. I was stoked for going Friday or Saturday. 
:sad:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2014)

hey good for you guys !!

my son from Manhattan  was there . Just spoke with him and he said conditions were really good .


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 13, 2014)

I skied today from opening till 1045 when I had to leave to go to work. Was a great morning. Nice and soft from the start.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2014)

legalskier said:


> Shoot. Rumor at Belle yesterday was Hunter going to next weekend. I was stoked for going Friday or Saturday.   4 pm closed todY for season Vermont for more fin times this soring. sniw was oerfect soft lind like ocean. graet big mogils alll o er i got to vet better at that. it was great sking with Dmc sniwbiarding frinds and Jim and his friemds this mornong . What great season the
> :sad:[/QUOTCatskills had this year. Warp did your son see thr lady on top with jeans bra on . he know if he did. got to love Spring skiing warm today  Lu gs did greT over weekend . Tired didnt sleel much past few days;-)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## legalskier (Apr 13, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Got take some turns witj DMC today.



Haven't heard that name in a while- where's he been?

Btw happy belated bday.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2014)

Scotty , glad ur back out there dude And having fun with the guys !! Your  new helmet looks good too, belated HBD wishes .


----------



## JimG. (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice seeing Scotty, Rambo, Cornhead, Kingslug, and Hawkshot99 at Hunter this past weekend!

2 epic spring bump days. A little sore today, and a little bummed Hunter is done for the season.

On to K!!


----------



## Rambo (Apr 14, 2014)

Can't get over how AWESOME the skiing was at Hunter on Sat. 4/12 - was too tired out and the legs were sore and worn out from so many runs with the High Speed lifts that I decided not to go back on Sunday.
I suppose I could post a couple more pics from Sat. 4/12/14:

Snowboard girl on Jimmie Heuga Express trail
(with no helmet)



The Scotty Meister, on Jimmie Heuga.
(Was going to take some action pics of Cornhead and Scotty but never got around to it as the skiing was so awesome)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have to know... Does scotty talk like he types?

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rambo (Apr 14, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have to know... Does scotty talk like he types?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



NO! Kinda like 2 different people. Speaks fluently, types in a weird language - Scottyonics


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everine for great thoughts and Birrhday wishes. I gveeb meet another a zoner on the chair on Sunday but he doesnt post much but he head ne talk aboit the other hilll i enjoy in the Catskills and asked if I was Scotty fron herre that  was hillarous.


----------

